# Teflon Rossi RR45 mod



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Small improvement I did on my RR45,

I noticed that there is a tiny play in the threads, (up/down) so I unscrewed the top ring with burr and put *one* turn of Teflon tape on threads.

Screwed it back together, turns very firmly, no more play, and is much more precise.

It might work on other grinders as well...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Which adjustment collar do you have on your RR45 as the 80 step marked one on my RR55 OD is rock solid with no mods needed.


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Which adjustment collar do you have on your RR45 as the 80 step marked one on my RR55 OD is rock solid with no mods needed.


Unfortunately I have the 40 step collar...I was thinking about upgrading, but can't find the 80 step one in France and it's expensive plus I'd need a new pin...

This was free and works perfectly


----------

